# ford truck box dimensions..



## cgrandahl64 (Apr 25, 2002)

I habe a 73 ford camper speacil, and I am looking for a topper for it. Will a topper of a 1987 ford f150 fit?
thanks in advance


----------



## cgrandahl64 (Apr 25, 2002)

for the love of god. What kinda forum is this. Kinda slow huh?

Just to let anybody else know if they are intrested, the topper from a 1988 ford f150 long box fitted perfectyly on my 1973 f-350 camper speacil. 

Thanks.


----------

